
Uber Settles Cases with Concessions, but Drivers Stay Freelancers - brianchu
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/22/technology/uber-settles-cases-with-concessions-but-drivers-stay-freelancers.html
======
dahdum
_Uber also agreed not to deactivate drivers who regularly decline to accept
requests for rides from passengers, a practice that previously would
contribute negatively to a driver’s overall standing with the company.
Instead, drivers may be temporarily logged out of the app and unable to accept
new requests if they are “consistently not accepting trip requests.”_

Does this mean drivers will be more able to decline rides from nearby areas
they don't want to serve - like cabs? For instance, accepting rides from a
business hotel zone, but decline from the poorer surrounding areas?

